# منظم ضغط الوقود في محركات الحقن الالكتروني للبنزين



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مارس 2009)

*منظم ضغط الوقود في محركات الحقن الالكتروني للبنزين(Electronic fuel injection*

*[FONT=&quot]منظم ضغط الوقود .. [/FONT]**Fuel pressure regulator*
*[FONT=&quot]في محرك الحقن الالكتروني للوقود (بنزين)[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]وظيفة منظم الضغط :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- يعمل منظم ضغط الوقود علي التحكم في ضغط الوقود الواصل الى الحاقنات (الرشاشات ) وذلك بقياس الاختلافات في الخلخلة في مجمع السحب .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- وهذا لضمان ان تكون الكمية الحقيقية من الوقود الذى تخرجه الحاقنات محكوم فقط بعامل واحد وهو زمن الفتح للرشاشات ([/FONT]**Open time**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- يركب منظم الضغط علي خط رجوع الوقود الزائد ([/FONT]**E**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]- تكوين منظم الضغط :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- يتكون المنظم من غرفتين منفصلتين بقرص مرن ([/FONT]**R1**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- تحتوى أحد الغرف علي الوقةود من خط الامداد ([/FONT]**F**[FONT=&quot]) ، وتتصل الغرفة الاخري بحيز الخانق عبر انبوب لقياس مقدار الخلخله في مجمع الهواء[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]عمل منظم الضغط :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- في وضع السكون (عدم التشغيل ) يكون الياي ([/FONT]**R2**[FONT=&quot]) ممسكا القرص المرن في وضع اغلاق خط رجوع الوقود ([/FONT]**E**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]في ظروف الخلخلة المنخفضة : (الخانق مفتوح الى آخره)[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]يظل الياي ممسكا بالقرص المرن ومغلقا خط الرجوع وفي هذه الظروف يجب ان يبلغ ضغط مضخة الوقود (2.5 كجم/سم2) حتي يتغلب علي الياي ويسمح للوقود الزائد بالعودة للخزان.[/FONT]*









*[FONT=&quot]في ظروف الخلخلة المرتفعة : ( في وضع الحياد )[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]يندفع القرص المرن ليتغلب علي ضغط الياي ويفتح خط الرجوع فينخفض ضغط الوقود الى 1.8 كجم/سم2.[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- أى خلخلة متوسطة يتم بها تنظيم ضغط الوقود بين الحد الادني والحد الاعلي [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- وبهذهه الطريقة يتغير ضغط الوقود طبقا للتخلخل في مجمع الهواء ونضمن أن كمية الوقود الخارجة من الحاقنات يتم التحكم فيها فقط بعامل واحد هو (زمن الفتح )[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]الضغط المطلوب في حالة انخفاض الخلخلة :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]في حالة انخفاض الخلخلة فإنا الاحتياج يكون الى ضغط مرتفع للوقود لضمان دفع كمية كافية من الوقود خلال زمن فتح الحاقنات ، كمثال :-[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]0.003 سم3 وقود لكل 10 ملي ثانية[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]الضغط المطلوب في حالة ارتفاع الخلخلة :[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]- تعمل الخلخلة المرتفعة علي امتصاص الوقود من فتحات الحاقنات ، لذلك فإن الاحتياج يكوون لتقليل الضغط لضمان حقن نفس كمية الوقود 0.003 سم3 وقود لكل 10 ملي ثانية 
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]صمام الخانق.......................[/FONT]**T= Throttle butterfly *
*[FONT=&quot]خلخلخة مجمع الهواء .............[/FONT]**D= Manifold depression *
*[FONT=&quot]رجوع الوقود الزائد..............[/FONT]**E= Excess fuel return *
*[FONT=&quot]الحاقنات............................... [/FONT]**J= Injectors*
*[FONT=&quot]الصمام المرن للمنظم................[/FONT]**R1= Regulator diaphragm valve*
*[FONT=&quot]ياي المنظم.......................[/FONT]**R2= Regulator spring *
*[FONT=&quot]خط الوقود (امداد المضخة)............ [/FONT]**F= Fuel rail (pump supply *


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 مارس 2009)

شرح جميل مشكور على المجهود


----------



## commander 15 (7 مارس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]منظم ضغط الوقود .. [/FONT]**Fuel pressure regulator*
> *[FONT=&quot]في محرك الحقن الالكتروني للوقود (بنزين)[/FONT]*
> 
> *-**[FONT=&quot]وظيفة منظم الضغط :[/FONT]*
> ...


 

ياليت جميع المواضيع تطرح بهذه الطريقة :20::75:
تقرأ الموضوع تشعر ان الكاتب يريد ان يوصل المعلومة صحيحة للجميع و بأقصر الطرق
ابداع في الطرح اخي a-mak


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مارس 2009)

أشكر أخي الفاضل بدران على المبادرة الكريمة بالمرور والتعليق 
وموصول الشكر للاخ الكريم "commander15" وأتابع موضوعاتك التى تثرى الملتقي ، فبارك الله فيكما على حسن ظنكما واهتمامكما بالتعليق .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

أخي محمد جمال جزاك الله خيرا ، وزادك الله ثراء علميا وتركيزا فيما تقدم ، اتابع موضوعاتك على الدوام .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك , فعلا موضوع متعوب عليه .

لدي استفسار لو تكرمت : 



> *[font=&quot] وذلك بقياس الاختلافات في الخلخلة في مجمع السحب [/font]*



ما هي الخلخله وما هو مجمع السحب . 

وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم 
أما الخلخلة : فهى انخفاض الضغط 
وأما مجمع السحب فهو المرقم برقم 10 في الصورة التالية:









ارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ، والصورة هي جزء من نظام حقن وقود الكتروني طراز (LE Jetronic)


----------



## ahmed rasheed (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخى A.mak فعلا شرح وافى جدا لنظام الخلط والتغذية بالوقود ولكن عندى سؤال اذا سمحت
_هل يتم التحكم فى كمية الوقود فى نظام حقن الوقود طراز LE Jetronic خلال مرحلتين 
الاولى فى Fuel pressure regulator والثانية فى fuel injector ؟
_وما هى تطور الانظمة المختلفة فى حقن الوقود وخلطة بالهواء ؟

ولك خالص شكرى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم أحمد 
أهلا بك في منتداك 
الاصل أن التحكم في الوقود في هذا النظام يكون من خلال فنرة فتح الحاقنات ، ولكن يعرض اثناء عمل المحرك خلخلة اي انخفاض في الضغط في مجمع السحب حيث تعمل الرشاشات نتيجة حركة المكابس في شوط السحب ، وبالتالي فعند فتح الرشاشات الفترة الزمنية التي تحددها وحدة (ecu) ، لتخرج كمية الوقود المقررة ،ونتيجة للخلخلة الحادثة فيمكن أن يخرج وقود اكثر من المحسوب بوحدة (ecu) ، وبالتالي فعمل منظم الضغط هو عمل التعديل اللازم بحيث تتدفق كمية الوقود المحسوبة خلال الفترة الزمنية المقررة ، فإذا حدثت خلخلة عالية تؤدى الي سحب وقود اكثر من اللازم ، قام بتقليل ضغط الوقود ، فهو يقوم بازالة دالة الخلخلة وأثرها لتكون كمية الوقود المحقونة في الفترة الزمنية المحددة هي ما قررتها وحدة التحكم الالكترونية .فعملية التحكم في الوقود تتم فقط في مرحلة فتح الرشاشات .ومنظم الضغط يعمل علي تجنب أى عناصر أخري قد تغير مما قررته الوحدة الالكترونية .
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في شرح ما أريد توضيحه ، أما عن تطور الانظمة فاسمح لي تأجيله وسأعرض له بعد شرح النظام فيما يأتي بإذن الله تعالي .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

شرح مفيد ووافي ومستوعب
بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس a.mak
وجعل هذه الجهود المبذولة ذخرا لك في الآخرة
بالتوفيق والسداد.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجمعنا وإياك علي الهدى ، بارك الله فيك ، واعتز بتشريفك وتعليقك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اخى a.mak
شكرا لك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا*​


----------



## black88star (8 يوليو 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المعلومة الممتازهـــ
شكراً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 يوليو 2010)

اضافة بسيطة اخى عاطف

الطرز الأحدث لأنظمة الحقن عبارة عن انظمة وقود لارجعية بدون خط رجوع لخزان الوقود. والغرض من ذلك ليس تقليل بخار الوقود المنبعث من خط الرجوع فحسب وانما ايضا تجنب التبخر حيث ان الوقود العائد من المنظم يعمل على زيادة درجة حرارة الوقود فى الخزان وبالتالى ايضا كمية البخار.وقد تم تطوير النظام تبعا لتنظيمات بخار الوقود المحسنة. والان يتم تثبيت منظم الوقود على وحدة مضخة الوقود وضبطه على قيمة ثابتة لذلك يختلف الان ضغط الحقن الفعال عن ضغط مجمع السحب.

تتمتع مضخة الوقود بميزات رائعة لمنع تسرب الوقود واحتباس البخار يوجد فيها صمام تصريف مدمج تحسبا لانسداد خط الإمداد فسوف ينفتح الصمام في حالة تجاوز ضغط الوقود للقيمة المحددة وذلك لإعادة وقود الضغط العالي لجهة دخل المضخة.
ويوجد فيها أيضاً صمام لا رجعى ويقوم بغلق المخرج عند توقف المضخة وهذا يحافظ على مستوى الضغط فى خط الوقود لمنع احتباس البخار.

من كتب السعودية


----------



## ahmed malik (11 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ المهندس عاطف مخلوف طريقة طرحك للمواضيع متميزة وجميلة .. شكرا لك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي عاطف على هذا الموضوع الجميل والف شكر لكل من ساهم وقدم بعض الاضافات 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## safwat azez (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (27 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sayed .khersto (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا اخى على المعلومات المهمة جدا
وانت لمست مشكلتى فى السيارة عندما تكون باردة تمشى كويس وفى حالة السخنية المظبوطة للمتور احس بارتجاج فى اول السحب بالسيارة وكان المتور مخنوق فانا احسست بان هناك علاقة بكلامك وبالذى يحدث لى فهل هذا صحيح واخيرا شكرا


----------



## usamasorial (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كل من يقدم مثل هذا الشرح


----------



## eacho22 (4 فبراير 2012)

شرح اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك وذادك من فضله


----------



## redsky123 (18 فبراير 2012)

thanxxxxxx


----------

